# Subli-Patch



## yanaga (Feb 10, 2006)

Has anyone tried Subli-Patch, would this be a good alternative to dark transfer paper or is it to thick to use on a large graphic for a dark t-shirt?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

All the sublimatable flocks are thick, but that can be a plus. It has a soft "furry" feel to it. I use this to advantage making animal print shirt for kids. In that case, the thickness and feel of the material is expected, and desirable.

I have not tried Subli-Patch per se (I feel it's overpriced) but there are equivalents out there from Johnson Plastics, Heat Transfer Warehouse, LRI, and others. Try searching on SubliFlock.


----------



## yanaga (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks, are there any papers that are not fuzzy that would be like a dark transfer paper? Is there a real benefit to sublimating them - does it last longer from cracking and peeling?


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

GordonM said:


> All the sublimatable flocks are thick, but that can be a plus. It has a soft "furry" feel to it. I use this to advantage making animal print shirt for kids. In that case, the thickness and feel of the material is expected, and desirable.
> 
> I have not tried Subli-Patch per se (I feel it's overpriced) but there are equivalents out there from Johnson Plastics, Heat Transfer Warehouse, LRI, and others. Try searching on SubliFlock.


Does the sublimation print on that look better than on poly shirts? Reason is the poly shirts tend to have alot of holes in it due to a loose weave, so you lose like 1/3 of the image on those poly shirts.

That subliflock stuff looks like it is more of a solid piece.


----------

